# Need Input on Belt and Tensioner Purchase



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I have the dreaded squeaky belt syndrome after getting the old girl out from storage. I think it is a tensioner or pulley because it is ok at idle, but gets very loud at even the lightest revs and keeps squealing right up to higher rpms. I am just going to order and replace the belts and pulleys. I went to order them and see that there are several different types and sizes. Do I need to replace both belts? Do I need ribbed pulleys or smooth? I plan to order all AC Delco unless someone has a reason not too. Sorry for the stupid questions, I just don't want to order the wrong stuff. I plan to order from rockauto.com, if that helps. I want to replace the belt(s), tensioner pulleys and idler pulleys.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Did you try some belt conditioner. The car sat for awhile, it could be dirt and crap on the pully or back of the belt.

Goodyear Gatorback belts are the only ones I use.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it is a pulley. It sounds like a bearing gone bad. It doesn't really squeak until you rev the motor. It also doesn't go away after it warms up like it used to before I put it away for winter.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

are any of the pulley's "wobbling"?


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> are any of the pulley's "wobbling"?


Negative, I'm pretty sure it is a bearing gone bad. The noise is now constant at idle too, but goes away around 3500 rpms.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I'm going to take the belts off this weekend and look at eack pulley individually and see how they look. Go from there I guess.


----------



## Firehawk68McLeod (Apr 14, 2012)

I would take the belt off and spin and inspect each pulley. Ive had them go bad, locking up and failing off.


----------



## dudleylabauve (Apr 19, 2012)

I've had an 05' GTO and now have an 06' GTO. Both cars presented with the squeaky pulley noise eventually. I just went to Advance Auto Parts and replaced both tensioner assemblies and the belts. Problem solved...for now!


----------



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

I use NAPA belts and hoses, Gates makes them and they have a lifetime warranty. I've only bought one belt and usually change it once a year. NO charge!


----------

